

Delicious Menus With Hatchware and CouchApps on Cloudant - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/delicious-menus-with-hatchware-and-couchapps-on-cloudant/

======
hatchware
I'm on here if anyone has any questions or would like to know more.

~~~
mlmilleratmit
I'm actually interested in a more technical discussion of you're experience
using couchapps. Did that model of packaging html/css/js into a design
document work well? How do you handle deployment? Did you get constrained by
cross-site-scripting and our (Cloudant's) lack of CORS support?

~~~
hatchware
This is actually a subject that is surprisingly simple. For package management
we have been using Kan.so for npm style package management and deployment
(pushing our app to a design doc). I would like to explore just using npm for
this, but Kan.so got me there quickly and I learned a lot from the project.
Check [https://cloudant.com/blog/app-
management/](https://cloudant.com/blog/app-management/) for more. This has
worked out really well for us and is easily managed across our team. We all
have our own data and just share the code across Github then push with Kanso.
Anytime we need example data we just replicate from each other then repush our
couchapp and viola.

CORS support has not been an issue as we access our app on Cloudant directly
through our couchapp then it does the work. On the backend we have nodejs
listeners managing tasks through state that Couch cannot handle (emails,
signups ...). If you need CORS support on the front end I suggest replicating
your data to AWS and having them sync or better yet asking yourself if you
really need it in the first place.

Feel free to hit me up @hatchware if you have anymore questions and subscribe
to user-subscribe@couchdb.apache.org as it is a very active community.

